# Canon 5DmkII for $650



## Compaq (Mar 31, 2012)

Found a deal on Canon 5dmkII for just $650 (3800 NOK). That's less than I paid for my Tokina 11-16mm/2.8. I'd really like a 5D for the full frame quality and much better ISO performance than my 40D.

The seller says it comes straight from service, where they changed the memory card slot or something (with receipt).

I'm not sure how much I would get for a used 40D today - it's getting quite old. It's been in for repair twice on the same part. I could still use my 11-16mm on the full frame sensor, at least at 16mm.

And that's included a battery grip + four batteries  I'll at least send an e-mail asking for some more info about how old it is, whether there are small stuff worth mentioning about it. More info about the service.


----------



## Overread (Mar 31, 2012)

O.O
I'm not even going to dare converting that into english costs; but seriously I think that's what 50% under the average second hand price for a MII? If you can see the unit, check it works and run its serial by the online stolen serial listings that would be fine; I'd be more worried if I couldn't see the unit itself at that price.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 31, 2012)

Good thinking, Overread. I'm home for Easter holidays, but will return pretty close to where the seller's located over Easter.

I'd have to figure out how I run the serial number for those stolen listings first


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 31, 2012)

That sounds way too cheap. Be careful as Overread said.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 31, 2012)

Update: It's not the mk2, it's the first 5D (mk zero) version, LOL.

Epic fail. I was really excited, here! 

(I need to learn to read)


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 31, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Update: It's not the mk2, it's the first 5D (mk zero) version, LOL.
> 
> Epic fail. I was really excited, here!



but that would be the mk one, not zero, wouldn't it?


----------



## Compaq (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know what to call it  mk1 is probably better, hehe!


----------



## Overread (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll change my stance then from risky to jealous - esp since it seems that all the 5D with grips have vanished from the UK ebay site (well there is one but its not a high ratings seller).


----------



## fokker (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats still pretty cheap, if you can afford it I would buy it anyway


----------



## Compaq (Mar 31, 2012)

Hehe. The 5D lacks live view, which I actually use quite often. I've found live view to be really helpful in composing from low perspective. + ISO range stops at 3200. Probably still better quality, but....

Anyway, here's the link should you want to buy from Norway 

Canon 5D med utstyr selges meget billig. - FINN Torget


----------



## Overread (Mar 31, 2012)

Canon EF-S 10-22mm - why is the person selling it with an EFS lens? 
*assumes its being sold with it because he can't read Norway lingo *


----------



## Diffuser (Mar 31, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Hehe. The 5D lacks live view, which I actually use quite often. I've found live view to be really helpful in composing from low perspective. + ISO range stops at 3200. Probably still better quality, but....
> 
> Anyway, here's the link should you want to buy from Norway
> 
> Canon 5D med utstyr selges meget billig. - FINN Torget



;-) As much as the 10-22mm in the same advert


----------



## Compaq (Mar 31, 2012)

Overread said:


> Canon EF-S 10-22mm - why is the person selling it with an EFS lens?
> *assumes its being sold with it because he can't read Norway lingo *




I questioned that as well 
Also, notice how he's zoomed all the way out on his Tamron  Gotta impress, right?

On second though, he probably didn't take those images himself


----------



## gsgary (Apr 1, 2012)

Overread said:


> I'll change my stance then from risky to jealous - esp since it seems that all the 5D with grips have vanished from the UK ebay site (well there is one but its not a high ratings seller).



2 here and no worries about buying from them
Mifsuds Photographic Ltd Digital Cameras & Accessories


----------

